# Finger Painting



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Nothing great but we found it humorous. Kids got into some sample color quarts while left unattended.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Not sure why, but I posted this in the wrong section. Feel free to move. :drink:


----------



## Brian (Apr 10, 2007)

JNLP said:


> Nothing great but we found it humorous. Kids got into some sample color quarts while left unattended.


I could actually imagine some customers wanting something like that. It would really personalize a room for a child. And they could tell all of their little friends "I painted my room". I guess it is true, anyone can paint. (But not as well as you.)

Brian Phillips


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

haha nice, I added a clause to my contracts that says children and pets are not allowed in the work area and we are not responsible for anything they do. Looks like a kids room though, might have been fun to leave it. 
Quick question though, did you paint over the wall paper glue like the pro Sev would have?


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

and was it menards paint? Or home depot paint?


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

HAHA no we removed all glue (the trick to this is water, not a dry scraper btw), sanded the crap out of the hands, and used BM Regal. :thumbup:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Brian said:


> I guess it is true, anyone can paint. (But not as well as you.)
> 
> Brian Phillips


Those words are beautiful. IN YOUR FACE TIM! True or not... This is signature material here. :laughing:


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

Brian said:


> (But not as well as you.)
> 
> Brian Phillips


I did all the work on this one Brian, I hired him as a camera man.:yes:


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

timhag said:


> I did all the work on this one Brian, I hired him as a camera man.:yes:


You were busy on the phone crying the whole time I painted. I'll give you baseboard credit I guess. 

Tim always tries to take credit for everything I do on every job. It actually makes me feel good to know he wishes he could paint as well as me.


----------



## timhag (Sep 30, 2007)

JNLP said:


> You were busy on the phone crying the whole time I painted. I'll give you baseboard credit I guess.
> 
> Tim always tries to take credit for everything I do on every job. It actually makes me feel good to know he wishes he could paint as well as me.


The only credit due to you is the picture taking. You are one damn good photographer. Oh, and you helped with moving the furniture.


----------



## ewingpainting.net (Jun 2, 2008)

JNLP said:


> Nothing great but we found it humorous. Kids got into some sample color quarts while left unattended.


Sure! You ran out of spray cans so you tried an alternative method huh.:whistling2:


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

DAMN, I like that affect, but then again I'm an F'ing prima donna paperhanger who fights against monochromatic walls. 

I woulda talked the HO into letting the bustards have at the whole room.....and charging them double for mentorring :thumbsup:


----------



## cadchick (May 21, 2008)

JNLP said:


> HAHA no we removed all glue (the trick to this is water, not a dry scraper btw), sanded the crap out of the hands, and used BM Regal. :thumbup:


 
soo which hands did you sand? the kids or the walls? :whistling2:


----------

